# Excessive weight loss?



## patchworks101 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi,
Since Oct 2014 I've lost 29kg (roughly 5Kg per month). The thing is, I've not been trying to lose weight (I was 105Kg, 6'0", 62 years old and active) and have simply been following an eating plan given to me by my diabetes dietician and the clinic have reduced my insulin amounts due to the number of postprandial hypo's I was recording.
Is this amount of weight loss normal?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2015)

What are your blood sugar levels like? If you aren't taking enough insulin then you can lose weight - this is what happens to a lot of people prior to diagnosis. Do you test before and after eating? Have you been tested for thyroid problems? It does sound like a lot to lose - have you spoken to your doctor about it?


----------



## patchworks101 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi

My consultant has just ordered some blood tests.

I test the blood before and after meals andbthe insulin amounts have been reduced, by the consultant, after he saw that I was having hypo's 3-4 times a week (afternoon and evenings).


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2015)

patchworks101 said:


> Hi
> 
> My consultant has just ordered some blood tests.
> 
> I test the blood before and after meals andbthe insulin amounts have been reduced, by the consultant, after he saw that I was having hypo's 3-4 times a week (afternoon and evenings).



Have you been taught to 'carb count'? This is where you learn to match the insulin doses to the amount of carbohydrate in the food you wish to eat. Have a read of the following:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Managing-your-diabetes/Carb-counting/

I'm not sure what sort of education courses they have in France, but there is an online course you can do at http://www.bdec-e-learning.com/ which is highly respected. 

I hope that you get some answers from the blood tests, let us know how things go


----------



## patchworks101 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi
I haven't been taught to 'carb-count' and I'll certainly have a look at the on-line course you recommended.
Many thanks


----------



## Elizabeth Mitchell (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh that I could lose weight!!!  Can't even get an appointment with an NHS Dietician!!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 4, 2015)

Elizabeth Mitchell said:


> Oh that I could lose weight!!!  Can't even get an appointment with an NHS Dietician!!



Good luck, If you have a look through some of the previous posts you might pick up some hints


----------



## Copepod (Apr 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Elizabeth Mitchell. Do look round threads in The Weight Loss Group. Lots of hints, tips, ideas etc. Do ask any questions you have.


----------



## banjo (Apr 14, 2015)

Cant say the nhs diabetic dietician helped me that much lol - just told me to put the carbs i had taken out of my diet back in, so i would guess if i did that i would still be high bloods lol.
 Some good info on the forum if u poke about a bit - or just ask.


----------

